
Desktop Means Web - ingve
https://inessential.com/2020/08/15/desktop_means_web
======
PaulHoule
It's easy to miss native desktop apps until you look at how bad most gui
frameworks are.

The Mac is particularly a sad case. It seems that 90% of vc money goes to
firms that use macs for software dev, but only 10% of users use macs.

It is like a world where everybody wants to write Spanish but people only read
italian. And like the usual Girardian situation, the people involved have no
perception at all what the situation is.

------
emptyparadise
I miss native desktop apps.

